# Suppressors



## SundownOutdoors

I recently purchased my fiirst suppressor for my Rem 700 in .223. Shortened the barrel down to 20 inches, threaded it and put on the new toy. Shot some targets, and haven't taken it off since. Looking forward to shooting my first coyote with it. I bought the TBA Phalynx model. Does anyone else use suppressors? Success, models?


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk uses one on his .243...I couldn' tell you the manufacturer but he kills a lot of animals with it.


----------



## TexAgBQ81

Use mine on a 300 whisper---success---- not yet but still trying


----------



## youngdon

That must really be quiet then...Like a 300shhh !


----------



## TexAgBQ81

So quite the paper never hears a thing


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> Mattuk uses one on his .243...I couldn' tell you the manufacturer but he kills a lot of animals with it.


Doesn't Matt have a funny name for his? Something like a damper or muffler or something?


----------



## knapper

Hey Matt do you ever put any water in it to make the shots quieter?


----------



## SundownOutdoors

Water? Really? Seems like that could go wrong.


----------



## Helmet_S

ebbs said:


> Doesn't Matt have a funny name for his? Something like a damper or muffler or something?


Doesn't he call it the Numpty Whisperer?


----------



## youngdon

ebbs said:


> Doesn't he call it the Numpty Whisperer?


LOL


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> He calls it a Moderator.....


I like "Numpty Whisperer" WAY better. Where is that poor sod anyway?


----------



## youngdon

LOL yeah me too !


----------



## Antlerz22

It was something different than that but I cant remember.


----------



## knapper

The water will make it quieter for a few rounds, the good ones will stand up to that usage.


----------



## JTKillough

Wheres Matt?


----------



## ReidRH

Last I heard from Matt he was putting up rabbit fencing! I told him they just needed more ********, Problem solved!


----------



## Mattuk

Hello chaps! Mine's a T8 reflex.

http://www.reflexsuppressors.co.uk/


----------



## bgfireguy

hey Matt does that have a bearing on it like a car muffler does?


----------



## Mattuk

Not too sure about a bearing but a series of baffles like all sound suppressors.


----------



## bgfireguy

Mattuk said:


> Not too sure about a bearing but a series of baffles like all sound suppressors.


----------



## Mattuk

bgfireguy said:


>


I don't follow?


----------



## hassell

Mattuk said:


> Hello chaps! Mine's a T8 reflex.
> 
> http://www.reflexsuppressors.co.uk/


I checked it out and they mentioned suggested retail prices but couldn't find that part of it, so what are they worth?


----------



## Mattuk

Mine was around $500's and that included the barrel being threaded and re-proofed.


----------



## hassell

Mattuk said:


> Mine was around $500's and that included the barrel being threaded and re-proofed.


 Thanks, seems reasonable!!


----------



## youngdon

Here you have to pay a $200 federal fee and carry your paperwork with you at all times while out with the gun.


----------



## Mattuk

The mod is treated like another firearm on your certificate but thats it.


----------



## bgfireguy

Sorry Matt didnt mean to laugh at your expense but I help work on cars and its an old trick you play on someone who doesnt know cars. You send them to an auto parts store and tell them you need to pick up a muffler bearing. (theres no such thing) its just a way to play a joke on someone. Sorry....


----------



## Mattuk

You haven't had a laugh at my expense.


----------



## bgfireguy

Hey its funny cause I recieved an email just this morning from one of the online hunting club sites on suppressors and a training forum on them thought I would share with you....
http://www.aaccanu.com/Default.aspx


----------



## bones44

bgfireguy said:


> Sorry Matt didnt mean to laugh at your expense but I help work on cars and its an old trick you play on someone who doesnt know cars. You send them to an auto parts store and tell them you need to pick up a muffler bearing. (theres no such thing) its just a way to play a joke on someone. Sorry....


Kind of like blinker fluid....


----------



## youngdon

Or hubcap gaskets....


----------



## 220swift

or high compression lug nuts.....


----------



## 220swift

youngdon said:


> Here you have to pay a $200 federal fee and carry your paperwork with you at all times while out with the gun.


is that true for flash suppressors also?


----------



## youngdon

No, A flash suppressor just keeps the flash from extnding out in front and catching the bushes you are hiding behind on fire...lol
They come on many AR barrels stock, some are screwed on and some are welded on ...you can buy a 14" barreled AR and they weld a 2" flash supressor on it to make the total length meet federal guidelines.

BTW the paperwork for a noise suppressor is rather exhaustive depending on your locale. The BATFE is not your friend.


----------



## 220swift

youngdon said:


> No, A flash suppressor just keeps the flash from extnding out in front and catching the bushes you are hiding behind on fire...lol
> They come on many AR barrels stock, some are screwed on and some are welded on ...you can buy a 14" barreled AR and they weld a 2" flash supressor on it to make the total length meet federal guidelines.
> 
> BTW the paperwork for a noise suppressor is rather exhaustive depending on your locale. The BATFE is not your friend.


Thanks Don,

I have a Cobray and when I bought it it came with the flash suppressor. I'll post a picture in the next day or two.


----------



## youngdon

I look forward to it. You have a story too I'll bet.


----------



## 220swift

only a small one


----------



## youngdon

We'll take it...


----------



## bones44

I believe here in Michigan the states AG said we could begin using suppressors if we went through the whole paperwork process with the fee, gave up our first born, etc. Anyone know when all this came about ? Has it been in place a long time ?


----------



## Mattuk

Have you tried the "hearing protection" angle to get one?


----------



## youngdon

No matter the reason you still have to go through the paperwork from the Feds.


----------



## bgfireguy

Its nice but in my mind the cost just doesnt seem warranted. I cant spent $500 or so on just that. my .02


----------



## youngdon

I agree, If I was shooting in an urban area and the neighbors were getting chapped at me I may reconsider. But a 500 dollar cost plus the 200 tax stamp...Geez i could buy an axis/edge and a decent scope to play with.


----------



## Mattuk

It was well worth it! I do miss my .22-250 that I chopped in against it though!


----------



## glenway

I sure like the concept in a .300 Whisper.


----------



## TexAgBQ81

If you are planning on getting more than one suppressor, may I suggest going the NFA Trust route?
You have a single trust with as many suppressors, SBW, or machine guns as you wish. Granted you have to pay the $200 stamp for each, but you can have several persons in your trust that can use them (with out you being there).
The trust allows you to bypass the CLO signoff, the finger prints, and the picture...back ground check still applies. You do, as Youngdon says, have to keep a *COPY* of the tax stamp with the suppressor. I keep mine in a plastic hunting license holder taped to mine so I can never leave without it. Keep your original paper in a safe or safety deposit box along with the original trust papers.

The 300 whisper is a lot of fun............unfortunately I have only killed paper and a few gongs.


----------



## glenway

bones44 said:


> I believe here in Michigan the states AG said we could begin using suppressors if we went through the whole paperwork process with the fee, gave up our first born, etc. Anyone know when all this came about ? Has it been in place a long time ?


Even in the 34 or so of states that permit sound suppressors, there's a hefty price to pay beyond the cost of the hardware itself. In 1934 a tax of $200 was levied on the gun mufflers and the tax is still in place today. Extensive background checks are also mandated. And skirting the law by owning a sound suppressor, which is not properly registered and taxed, is a violation of federal tax code (tax evasion) a felony punishable by large fines and up to ten years in prison. That's serious stuff, as anyone familiar with Al Capone's demise will attest. Unless your name is Timothy Geithner, you'd better not try it.

In Michigan, Attorney General Schutte has ruled this year that its citizens/residents can also own suppressors, as long as you play by the federal rules.


----------



## bones44

1934 ? Wow. Even then we had geezers who didn't like the way we play. Thanks for the heads up Glen.


----------



## Varminthunter123

Gemtech with a quick disconnect on all my AR's so I can switch it out for all kinds of hunting fun.


----------

